# TV program on anxiety



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I am sorry to post this so late, but I just saw it. So, if you are awake, at 2:00 am (eastern time) the Discovery Health Channel will be airing "Fires of the Mind: Anxiety Disorders". Right now (and the following hour) they are airing some other mind related programs, FYI.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Stress related: http://health.discovery.com/convergence/stress/stress.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Zay, I misssed it and will look for the repeat, some of these shows are pretty interresting.This is something I am looking at at the moment.







http://mentalhealth.about.com/library/rs/blpet.htm


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have tried to look it up on the Discovery site, but it does not even appear.







It was pretty interesting. There was this woman who was afraid she might run over a pedestrian while driving her car... and I thought my fears were silly.







I am not saying hers is silly, but the mind is so powerful, ha?One last thing: where do you find the time to search and post so many information?


----------

